

Show HN: Badge Fever - Global Ultimate Achievement System - Tomino
http://badgefever.com

======
Tomino
Meet Badge Fever, a global ultimate solution for achievement systems. Badge
Fever let you create, collect and display badges across all platforms. Thanks
to seamless implementation and fast API, you can replace your complicated
achievement systems with Badge Fever in matter of minutes.

I am happy to introduce you our new project, hope you like it and provide some
useful feedback. Badge Fever is still very young and we have many plans for
future. All suggestions are more than welcome!

If you like our project, support us either on our online campaign:
<http://igg.me/at/badge-fever> or by sharing our project with your fiends!

------
aiurtourist
Cute. You might be on to something.

At Google there's an internal badge system that lets anyone award any badge
they create to anyone else. Once it went self-service it became really
successful. The badges appear on corporate profiles. Someone even figured out
that you can post funning badges on Larry and Sergey's page.

~~~
Tomino
Thank you fir feedback !

Yes there are other badge / achievement systems, but they are all local /
internal and don't reach out to the world. That s what Badge Fever is here
for. It creates the ultimate service to create, collect and display badges.

We have also in future plans the option of connecting accounts such as google,
foursquare, dyi and others to keep the badges truly global.

